# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  عبد الرحمن بن صالح المحمود

## محمد طه شعبان

·       اسمه :
عبد الرحمن بن صالح بن صالح المحمود ، من أل سلمي من بني تميم 
·       نشأته ودراسته :
 ولد في مدينة البكيرية من القصيم سنة 1373هـ ودرس فيها المرحلة الابتدائية . ثم درس في المعهد العلمي في البكيرية الذي أنشئ من العام الذي تخرج فيه من الابتدائية ، أكمل دراسته في كلية الشريعة في الرياض وتخرج منها سنة 1395هـ  ، ثم أنشئت جامعة الإمام التي كان نواتها كلية الشريعة واللغة العربية . وأكمل دراسته العليا في كلية أصول الدين في الرياض . قسم العقيدة حيث أنهى مرحلة الماجستير ثم الدكتوراه .
ولا يزال يدرس في القسم في الجامعة .
·       العلماء الذين درس عليهم :
درست على جملة من المشايخ في المعهد العلمي ثم في الجامعة ومنهم :
– الشيخ عثمان النجران .
-      الشيخ صالح السحيـباني .
-      الشيخ صالح الفوزان .
-      الشيخ عبد الكريم اللاحم .
-      الشيخ صالح العلي الناصر ( رحمه الله ) .
-      الشيخ عبد الرحمن البراك .
وغيرهم من الأساتذة والمشايخ الذين حضرنا بعضاً من دروسهم دون انتظام ونسأل الله تعالى أن يثبتهم جميعاً .
·       المؤلفات :
-      مصدر تلقي العقيدة عند السلف .
-      اسمه تعالى السميع .
-      موقف ابن تيمية من الأشاعرة
-      القضاء والقدر .
-      عبر ودروس من زيارة بلاد الروس .
-      الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله .
-      أخطاء عقدية .
-      عبادة القلب .
-      تيسير لمعة الاعتقاد .
-      قضايا منهجية ودعودية .
http://almahmod.net/index.php?option...d=517&Itemid=8

----------

